# S. Sanchezi???



## mlemire (Oct 31, 2007)

Can anyone help with an ID? I'm thinking S. Sanchezi but not sure. Thanks in advance


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

you got it, its a sanchezi


----------



## mlemire (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice, dude sold it to me as a Rhom about a year and a half ago. It was super little so probably hard to tell apart then... Oh well...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

dirty sanchez


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Sanchezi and a nice one at that!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

very nice sanchezi


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice sanch there.


----------



## mlemire (Oct 31, 2007)

Gracias, any ideas on how to make him less timid? He very rarely comes out. His tank is in front of the kitchen table so he sees lots of activity.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

the only thing is time. let him get used to his surroundings and try not to change stuff around too much on him. he's still little. about 4 inches right?


----------



## mlemire (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, he's about 4-5 inches. I've never taken him out to measure and I don't think I would because it would stress him like crazy.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah its gonna be skittish for a while, just give it time and the best conditions you can give it and hope it comes out of its shell sooner rather than later.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

waldron said:


> dirty sanchez


lol never gets old.


----------



## Sentenza (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice...i love sanchezi!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice looking fish.
I'm just totally surprised that this thread has lasted 13 posts without being moved to the ID Forum!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Nice looking fish.
> I'm just totally surprised that this thread has lasted 13 posts without being moved to the ID Forum!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It ends nows.


----------

